
Leave Wall Street and Join A Startup - ed
http://www.leavewallstreetjoinastartup.com/
======
auston
Duplicate?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=305371>

------
Mrinal
or sign up on CrossLoop and be your own startup, if you are an IT Admin,
helpdesk guy :)

